# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Akzeptanz für eine Alternative

## DerBader

Hallo Forum, seit Jahren bin ich Leser der oftmals sehr informativen Beiträge und Verlinkungen zu neusten wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen. Das Internet und speziell Foren wie dieses sind als Quellen zur Informationsgewinnung für jeden Patienten nicht mehr weg zu denken und jeder Mediziner muss heute diese Informationsquelle in seinem Patientenkollektiv akzeptieren. Fluch und Segen zugleich, da dies oftmals unnötige Diskussionen hervorbringt aber anderseits gut informierte Patienten eher Verständnis ihrer Erkrankung haben oder die Notwendigkeit der kurativen Ansätze verstehen. Information erhöht die eigene Akzeptanz bei der Bewältigung einer Erkrankung.

Aufgrund der sehr stiefmütterlichen Darstellung der aktiven Überwachung habe ich mich entschlossen deren Image durch meine eigenen Erfahrungen aufzupolieren. Ich möchte zum Nachdenken anregen und für Akzeptanz als zeitgewinnende Alternative werben.

Nun zu mir, mein Name ist Matthias, Jahrgang 1961 und selbst Mediziner. Aufgrund des Prostatakarzinoms meines Vaters habe ich mich vor 7 Jahren vertrauensvoll in die Hände eines guten Freundes der urologischen Fakultät begeben. Neben der bekannten Routine wurde auch das PSA ermittelt. Zu meinem Schrecken wurde ein Initialwert von über 6ng/ml ausgewiesen, der natürlich Folgeuntersuchungen  nach sich zog. Nach mehrmaliger PSA Kontrolle und differentialdiagnostischem Ausschluß einer Prostatitis wurde bei weiter steigenden PSA Werten ein randomisierte Biopsie durchgeführt. Der Schock saß tief, Prostatakarzinom, nachgewiesen mit 1 Prozent in einer Stanze, Gesamtgleason 3+3. Ich sah in dem Moment meine ganzen privaten und beruflichen Perspektiven schwinden. Mit meinem befreundeten Urologen hatte ich dann die kurativen Ansätze besprochen, wobei ich bei der Ektomie oder Bestrahlung mit den bekannten unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen hätte rechnen müssen. Die Aussicht auf Impotenz hätte meine damals frische Beziehung auf eine harte Probe gestellt und schwer an meinem Ego gekratzt. Eine drohende Inkontinenz hätte meiner Karriere im Weg gestanden. Mein befreundeter Urologe kam dann auf die Idee der damals aufkeimenden Aktiven Überwachung zu folgen. Die Idee einer engmaschigen Kontrolle mit nötigenfalls kurativen Eingreifen bei Verschlechterung der Parameter. 

In den ersten 1 1/2 Jahren hatte ich mich dann einer engmaschigen, vierteljährlichen PSA Kontrolle unterzogen. Nach diesem Zeitraum wurde dann ein MRT, damals noch mit Endorektalspule , durchgeführt und gab Einblicke in meine Prostata. Die Ergebnisse des MRT führten zu halbjährlichen PSA Kontrollen. Die PSA Werte pendelten sich, mit natürlichen Schwankungen, dann meistens um die 5ng/ml ein. Im Dritten Jahr der AS hatte ich dann eine Rebiopsie machen lassen, die diesmal sehr gezielt auch um die Fundstelle des Karzinoms geplant war. Insgesamt wurde 20 Stanzen entnommen die alle keinerlei Anhaltspunkte auf ein Karzinom ergaben. Seither kontrolliere ich meinen PSA Wert im halbjährlichen Intervall und habe voriges Jahr ein mpMRT anfertigen lassen. Die PSA Werte liegen mittlerweile im alterstypischen Referenzbereich und das mpMRT ergab keinerlei Hinweise auf ein Karzinom.

Mit diesem Bericht möchte ich eine Lanze brechen und Mut machen. Mittlerweile ist die Aktive Überwachung integrativer Bestandteil der S3 Leitlinien. Sie folgt einem festgelegten Schema und ist mit Evidenz untermauert. Die Aktive Überwachung ist kein Versagen der Ärzte, wie hier im Forum schon dargestellt, sondern eine Alternative ein Prostatakarzinom unter Kontrolle zu halten und kurative Wege zu verschieben oder gänzlich zu vermeiden. Die aktive Überwachung ist auch ein Weg eine Krankheit seiner Lebensplanung anzupassen und Zeit für Lebensqualität zu gewinnen. Die AS ist eine echte Alternative für Männer mit passender Diagnose.

Ich habe diese Zusammenfassung als Patient und nicht als Mediziner geschrieben. Ich kenne die Belastungen die mit der Diagnose einhergehen. Informationsgewinnung und schlussendlich Akzeptanz sind Grundvoraussetzungen eine AS zu bestreiten. Vielleicht hatte ich günstigere Voraussetzungen und mein rationales Denken halfen mir entscheidend die Erkrankung auch mental zu bewältigen. Ich bin aber froh über diese Entscheidung und hoffe das Thema ist bei mir weiterhin nur präsent, wenn mein Freund mich mal wieder zur großen Hafenrundfahrt einlädt  :L&auml;cheln: 

Matthias
﻿

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Matthias,

vielleicht wäre WW auch für Dich in Frage gekommen:

https://www.stiftung-maennergesundhe...t-Version_.pdf

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Matthias,



> Aufgrund der sehr stiefmütterlichen Darstellung der aktiven Überwachung...﻿


das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Wann immer ein Neudiagnostizierter hier von seinem Fall berichtet, für den die AS eine Option wäre, wird er hierauf aufmerksam gemacht. Es sind nur eben nicht so viele, bei denen diese Option gegeben ist.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,



> Hallo Matthias, vielleicht wäre WW auch für Dich in Frage gekommen
> Harald


damit implizierst Du, dass Matthias (Jahrgang 1961) eine restliche Lebenserwartung von maximal noch zehn Jahren hat. War das Deine Absicht?

Ralf

----------


## DerBader

Hallo Ralf,

zugegeben die Wortwahl war unglücklich. Eigentlich sollte es heißen der allgemeinen stiefmütterlichen Darstellung der AS. Ich hoffe, die Aufnahme der AS in die Leitlinien trägt zur Akzeptanzerhöhung bei. Ansonsten können Medien wie dieses Forum mit positiven Beispielen und Beiträgen als Multiplikator dienen. 

Harald, WW wäre tatsächlich keine Option. Es wäre unverantwortlich sich einfach so seinem Schicksal zu überlassen. Ich selbst vertraue meinem Urologen und würde sofort die Aktive Überwachung aufgeben wenn ein Hinweis auf eine Progression vorliegt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> damit implizierst Du, dass Matthias (Jahrgang 1961) eine restliche Lebenserwartung von maximal noch zehn Jahren hat. War das Deine Absicht?


Hallo Ralf,

natürlich war das nicht meine Absicht. Ich wollte tatsächlich mit dem Link noch einmal gezielt den Unterschied zwischen AS und WW in Erinnerung bringen. Für Mattthias hätte ich WW nicht vorschlagen sollen. 

Dass ich selbst im Grunde aktuell bei WW gelandet bin, obwohl ich aus Neugier doch halbjährlich das PSA ermitteln lasse, verdanke ich einem nicht nur von mir sehr geschätzten Urologen.

@Matthias,

Du hast wohl aktuell die richtige Richtung eingeschlagen.

Meine PKH zur Kenntnis: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Lieber Matthias, vielen Dank für die Darstellung der AS aus der Sicht eines Betroffenen. Unter den entsprechenden Umständen hätte üch mich wohl auch darauf eingelassen.

Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

> Die Aktive Überwachung ist kein Versagen der Ärzte, wie hier im Forum schon dargestellt, sondern eine Alternative ein Prostatakarzinom unter Kontrolle zu halten und kurative Wege zu verschieben oder gänzlich zu vermeiden.﻿


"Unter Kontrolle halten" meint man, etwas "im Zaum zu halten", eine Situation oder Krankheit zu begrenzen oder zu beherrschen. Während bei einem zwischenmenschlichen Konflikt Nichtstun deeskalierend wirken kann und damit indirekt kontrollierend wird man bei einem Karzinom damit keine Begrenzung erreichen. Da der Progress der Krankheit nicht von der "aktiven Überwachung" beeinflußt werden kann, ist sie auch keine Alternative, um einen kurativen Weg dauerhaft zu vermeiden. Der eine oder andere mag sein PCa durch die Biopsie verlieren, und die mit Komorbidität sterben teilweise vorher (d.h. nicht am PCa).

Die Lücke zwischen Nichtstun und radikaler Behandlung ist so groß, dass zwar noch nicht die Leitlinie, aber doch etliche Ärzte Verfahren anbieten, die dazwischen liegen, also mit geringen Nebenwirkungen den sichtbaren Tumor entfernen.

----------


## Georg_

Hier eine Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen von Active Surveillance verschiedener Studien aus der europäischen Prostatakrebs-Leitlinie:
https://uroweb.org/guideline/prostate-cancer/#6_1_1_2

Studies
n
Median FU                             (mo)
pT3 in RP                             patients
10-year OS                             (%)
10-year CSS                             (%)

Van As, et al. 2008 [356]
326
22
8/18 (44%)
98
100

Carter, et al. 2007 [350]
407
41
10/49 (20%)
98
100

Adamy, et al. 2011 [357]
533-1,000
48
4/24 (17%)
90
99

Soloway, et al. 2010 [358]
99
45
0/2
100
100

Roemeling, et al. 2007 [359]
278
41
-
89
100

Khatami, et al. 2007 [360]
270
63
-
n.r.
100

Klotz, et al. 2015 [361]
993
77
-
85
98.1

Tosoian, et al. 2015 [355]
1,298
60
-
93
99.9

Total
4,204-4,671
46.5
-
93
100



Wie man sieht, waren gemäß den Ergebnissen dieser Studien im Durchschnitt nach 10 Jahren keine Patienten an Prostatakrebs gestorben und nur 7% insgesamt gestorben, wenn sie aktive Überwachung machten. 
Ich denke, der Prostatakrebs war dann aber schon etwas mehr gewachsen als wenn man eine Operation gemacht hätte.

Georg

----------


## DerBader

@Martin

Unter Kontrolle ist per Duden definiert:

1. a) dauernde Überwachung, Aufsicht, der jemand, etwas untersteht, b) Überprüfung, der jemand, etwas unterzogen wird

2. Herrschaft, Gewalt, die man über jemanden, sich, etwas hat

Im medizinischen Sinne entspricht dies eher Punkt 1, also einer dauernden Überwachung. Das Wort Kontrolle spiegelt die Strategie der Aktiven "Überwachung", da es sich ja um eine dauernde Überwachung einer möglichen Progression handelt. Natürlich kann eine Kontrolle keine Progression aufhalten, ebenso wenig kann dies aber auch ein kurativer Ansatz versprechen. Die tendenzielle Entwicklung in beiden Fällen ist von mehreren Faktoren abhängig die letztendlich sich in Wahrscheinlichkeiten ausdrücken. Faktoren wie Alter, körperliche Konstitution, Komborbiditäten bleiben da oftmals unberücksichtigt. Die dauernde Überwachung zielt darauf ab Tendenzen zu erkennen und sich noch frühzeitig auf den kurativen Pfad zu begeben. Ein in der Medizin nicht ganz unübliches Verfahren, z.B. auf dem internistischen Zweig.

Auf dem Markt der fokalen Therapien sind sicherlich sehr interessante Ansätze die sich aber erst einmal beweisen müssen. Auch hier gilt das obige, Erfolge sind Wahrscheinlichkeiten ohne Garantie. Interessant wird es erst bei den Ansätzen der Immuntherapien. 

Bei allem was man heute über die Pathogenese des Prostatakarzinoms weiß rechtfertigt imo das Kontrollieren.  Voraussetzung hierzu ist natürlich eine zuverlässige Diagnostik und möglichst eine Zweitmeinung, deren großer Befürworter ich bin. Sich bei einer Diagnose, die eventuell das Leben bedeutsam verändern kann, nur auf eine Meinung zu verlassen ist grenzwertig. Jeder Patient muss sich im klaren sein, Ärzte sind keine Maschinen sondern auch mit Fehlern behaftete Lebewesen. Wie oft Diagnosen im klinischen Alltag revidiert oder erst im Kollegium fest gelegt werden erlebe ich alltäglich. Es sind Schatten im Röntgenbild, unklare MRT Befunde oder unplausible Laborergebnisse die Zweit- sogar Drittbegutachtungen oder Kollektiventscheidungen erfordern. Dies wird in der Unfallchirurgie nicht anders sein als in anderen medizinischen Fachgebieten. Gerade das jüngste Beispiel aus dem Saarland zeigt wie gefährlich der Verlass auf eine Meinung werden kann. 

Matthias

----------


## lutzi007

> @Martin
> 
> ...
> Bei allem was man heute über die Pathogenese des Prostatakarzinoms weiß rechtfertigt imo das Kontrollieren.  Voraussetzung hierzu ist natürlich eine zuverlässige Diagnostik und möglichst eine Zweitmeinung, deren großer Befürworter ich bin. ... 
> 
> Matthias


Das sehe ich auch so!
Als direkt von der Krankheit Betroffener bin ich aber ja oft nicht nur körperlich, sondern auch psychisch geschwächt, so dass mir dann auch leicht die Energie fehlen kann, mich um eine Zweitmeinung zu kümmern. Da ist es dann sehr hilfreich, dass z.B. der behandelnde Arzt dies unterstützt. Leider funktioniert unser Gesundheitssystem wohl oft nicht so in der Richtung und ich als Betroffener fühle mich dann alleingelassen.
Ich persönlich hatte bis jetzt das Glück, dass mein Arzt diese Unterstützung ableistet, wofür ich ihm sehr dankbar bin.
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Matthias, du hast nicht "Kontrolle" verwendet, sondern "unter Kontrolle  halten". Das definiert auch der Duden anders. Das ist in diesem Fall  beschönigend, so wie "Vorsorge" statt "Früherkennung". Sowas passiert in  der Argumentation leicht, wenn man glaubt, eine "gute" Sache zu  vertreten. Einem selbst wird das häufig nicht bewußt, dabei appelliert  man an das Unbewußte des Lesers, und der Eindruck wird positiver als er  sein dürfte.



> Auf dem Markt der fokalen  Therapien sind sicherlich sehr interessante Ansätze die sich aber erst  einmal beweisen müssen. Auch hier gilt das obige, Erfolge sind  Wahrscheinlichkeiten ohne Garantie.


Um solche Beweise zu  führen ist PCa eine undankbare Krankheit. Sie tritt zu spät auf und  dauert zu lange bis zu einem vernünftigen Endpunkt (entweder stirbt man  an etwas Anderem vorher oder die Studien müssen so lange laufen, dass  Ergebnisse auf ein Verfahren nicht mehr zutreffen, weil es  weiterentwickelt oder obsolet wurde). Eine Primärtherapie wird außerdem  bei Progression von weiteren Therapien gefolgt, die dann viel stärker  das krankheitsspezifische Überleben beeinflussen. Progression als  Endpunkt ist auch wieder problematisch, wenn der Zeitraum kurz ist.

Die  RPE hat sich historisch nie beweisen müssen, man hatte nur das Messer.  Die Strahlentherapie hat dann einen langen Weg gehabt, um anerkannt zu  werden. Dass das überhaupt geschah, ist rückblickend seltsam, denn die  Ergebnisse sind in den großen Studien kaum besser als AS, und schlechter  als bei RPE. Die heutige Bildgebung wird das verbessern, weil  treffsicherer bestrahlt werden kann; man braucht dann keine Untersuchung  des entnommenen Organs, um R1 oder Samenblasenbefall oder andere  Merkmale festzustellen.

Es geht nicht so sehr um einen Vergleich  der Wahrscheinlichkeiten des Erfolgs der unterschiedlichen Verfahren  (wenn er denn möglich wäre). Man muss die Interessen und jeweils  erreichbaren Vorteile sehen: Kliniken, die in Roboter investiert haben;  Ärzte, die bestimmte Methoden perfekt beherrschen; Chefärzte, die beim  Spagat zwischen Forschung/Fortschritt und Medizinbetrieb fast immer dem  Betrieb zuneigen; Patientenängste, die alles befördern ("radikale  Operation - das Ding bin ich endgültig los"); mangelnde  Risikobereitschaft in einem voll regulierten Gesundheitssystem. Auf der  extremen Gegenseite siedeln sich unvermeidlich die Scharlatane an, wenn  genügend Menschen von dieser "Schulmedizin" enttäuscht sind. Dazwischen  sitzen diejenigen, die sich den Zwängen dieses Systems eingermaßen  entzogen haben, und in kleinen Kliniken oder in "Nischen", als  niedergelassene Ärzte oder in der wirklichen Grundlagenforschung  Verfahren erfinden, testen und schließlich anwenden. Wo keine Gelder für  aufwendige Studien fließen (weil Pharma nicht im Spiel, oder die  öffentlichen Mittel  schon vom DKFZ abgeschöpft sind) ist man dankbar  für Privatpatienten - und bekommt den Vorwurf, ein Geschäftemacher zu  sein. Damit läßt sich allerdings gut leben, denn auch die größten  Kliniken optimieren sehr präzise Richtung Mindestbelegungsdauer (jeder  Tag mehr wird wegen Fallpauschale nicht bezahlt), die Nachsorge geht  dann extra beim Hausarzt oder im Notfall in der Ambulanz oder über das  Rettungswesen.

----------


## DerBader

Martin, wenn das Forum dazu dient Wortklauberei zu betreiben bin ich hier fehl am Platz. Des Friedens willen möge man in diesen Fall das Wort "Kontrolle" in dem zitierten Satz durch "Beobachtung" ersetzen, damit keine Missverständnisse in meiner Darstellung entstehen oder meine Erfahrung fehl interpretiert wird.

Deine Ausführungen sind jedenfalls sehr interessant und haben den Touch von politischer Philosophie. In manchen Ansätzen könnte ich dir sogar zustimmen. 

Wer kritisiert sollte aber auch Lösungen bieten können. Vielleicht hast du ja den Königsweg parat, auf jedem Fall bin ich auf einen Vorschlag sehr gespannt. Ich bitte aber um Fairness, es sind nicht nur die geldgierigen Kliniken und Ärzte, die Pharmafirmen und ein "voll reguliertes Gesundheitssystem. Vielleicht fangen wir dann auch mit der Anspruchshaltung der Patienten an und diskutierten über überfüllte Notfallaufnahmen. Warum muss ich am Wochenende einen Panaritium behandeln, dass schon seit 14 Tagen Probleme macht? 

Bei mir landen tagtäglich Menschen auf dem OP Tisch die meistens nichtsahnend, mit mir noch am selben Tag ein Date zu haben, aus dem Haus gehen. Polytraumatisierte, schwer kranke Menschen jeder Hautfarbe und Religion, deren Leben oft am seidenen Faden hängt. Bei meiner Arbeit kenne ich nur einen Patienten, ein Menschenleben, egal ob PKV, GKV, Selbstzahler oder Sozialamt. Auch unsere Klinik denkt in dieser Situation nicht an Budget oder Bonuszahlungen. *Dies alles Dank unserem Gesundheitssystem*. Ob dieser Patient dann nach überlebter ICU hinterher im Dreibettzimmer oder auf der Privatstation landet habe ich nicht zu verantworten, dies ist politischer Wille.  Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch darüber einmal nachzudenken.

Matthias

PS: Vielleicht sollten wir den Diskurs an dieser Stelle beenden. Das Forum ist hierzu nicht die richtige Plattform, vor allem steige ich dann auch wieder aus. Der Befangenheit wegen...  Achja nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung, mein Arbeitstag hat theoretisch 10 Stunden. Danach renne ich aber nicht aus dem OP und freue mich auf Frau, Hund und Kinder sonder mache weiter. Dann werden es mit Hintergrund-, Bereitschafts-, oder Rufdienst auch mal 14 oder 16 Stunden...

----------


## lutzi007

Lieber Matthias,
ich fände es sehr schade, wenn Du im Forum nichts mehr schreiben möchtest. Vielleicht überlegst Du Dir das noch einmal.
Ich lese Deine Beiträge jedenfalls sehr gerne und fände es auch besser, wenn wir mehr Personal in den Kliniken hätten und auch nicht Leute in die Notfallaufnahmen gehen, die da gar nicht hingehören.
LG Lutz

----------

